# The toughest 80s movie quiz ever



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

Well, this one is for the experts. 
Me? I got a measly 4/15 ("You wanna waste my time?").
http://www.theguardian.com/film/quiz/2015/may/08/toughest-80s-movie-quiz-ever


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bah. The only one I know without guessing is the Field of Dreams one, and that's because of my knowledge of real life baseball. And even that is actually wrong.

Spoiler
Chick Gandil, not Chuck. Or did the movie get it wrong?


----------

